# AMC's The Walking Dead



## Turnip (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone else here watch this series? I would love to chat about it with other viewers; the upcoming season finale looks intense!


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 12, 2012)

YES! I love this show. I love Rick. Shane's a dirty scumbag.


----------



## felix (Mar 12, 2012)

This has to be the best television program in a while. It's unusually well thought out and developed, and the characters have evolved in manners which deviate from the standard 'One goes evil, one goes mental, one blows up' kind of way. I also particularly enjoy the fact that it goes past the panic and terror, and deals with what happens afterwards, something which I always wanted to know. 

Best of all, the undead are forgettable. The characters and story is so well put together that the zombies are just a sideshow, the icing on the cake. The second season was a perfect example of this; sometimes you didn't see them for episodes at a time. 

Finally, the mid-season finale, with Sophia, just proved that the show was something different. That was a a kicker. 

I'm over in England and so I'm only just getting the second part of season 2 now, so no spoilers!


----------



## starseed (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes! This is my favorite show and I'm hardcore obsessed with it. I've always loved the zombie apocalypse genre and am working on a story of that variety myself, so yeah it's right up my alley. The thing is, so many zombie films are cheesy as hell, so to see a zombie story this incredibly moving and well written is just awesome. I love all the characters (have such a crush on Daryl), but I'm pretty pissed that a lot of my favorite people keep dying. 

Best show ever.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 12, 2012)

This is such an excellent show... and what about that season finale! The only bad part is waiting for it to start again.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 12, 2012)

I watched a few episodes of series 2 and couldn't bear it. The acting is hilariously bad, which is something I can never ignore when watching a show, sadly. Pretty cringe-worthy. I didn't like any of the characters, either. It's not for me, obviously.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 12, 2012)

Saw the season finale - not going to spoil anything but DANG I did not see that coming and I have no idea how things are going to play out in the next season but that just makes this show so great!!!!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Mar 13, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> YES! I love this show. I love Rick. Shane's a dirty scumbag.



Shane is an interesting character because he embodies many qualities that everyone fears and makes uncomfortable; he's psychotic, dishonest, deceiving, and no matter how much reconciliation goes on, he never really comes back into the fold. I do wonder what makes him tick.



Bruno Spatola said:


> I watched a few episodes of series 2 and  couldn't bear it. The acting is hilariously bad, which is something I  can never ignore when watching a show, sadly. Pretty cringe-worthy. I  didn't like any of the characters, either. It's not for me,  obviously.



Yeah, I wanna smack the kid who plays Carl... he can't emote! And most of the other actors aren't good enough or out of familiarity to act convincingly. 

That being said, mid-season two really picks up, and we're all getting what we love: zombies, death, gore and horror. The beginning of season 2 set a lot of things up... but took its sweet !@# time doing it.


----------



## Turnip (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, wow. I am already waiting to see the season finale of season 2. 

The acting doesn't bother me so much, just that it is too easy to predict what everyone is going to say or do.


----------



## Cefor (Mar 15, 2012)

I've read up to volume 5 of the comics/graphic novels -- which equates to about season 5 of the show, if they ever get that far. When I get the time, I think I'll check the series out... even if they didn't stick to the graphic novels completely.

The characters in The Walking Dead are pretty awesome, and some shocking things happen later on. No spoilers, obviously... but if you think it's good now - you only have to wait for it to hit the awesome sauce later


----------



## Gumby (Mar 15, 2012)

My son got me started on this show and now I have to watch it.   It's pretty awesome.


----------



## starseed (Mar 16, 2012)

Cefor said:


> I've read up to volume 5 of the comics/graphic novels -- which equates to about season 5 of the show, if they ever get that far. When I get the time, I think I'll check the series out... even if they didn't stick to the graphic novels completely.
> 
> The characters in The Walking Dead are pretty awesome, and some shocking things happen later on. No spoilers, obviously... but if you think it's good now - you only have to wait for it to hit the awesome sauce later



This is very good news.  My friend has the comics but I didn't read them because I didn't want to spoil anything. Maybe I'll read them later. 

I'm so excited for the finale! I know already that I'm probably going to cry.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you for starting this thread, Turnip. Love the show, the only one all six of us gather to watch and then debate, lol, so sad that zombies equal family time. I must echo Guy regarding the beginning of season two, boring as heck. Luckily they turned it around and with some bang to boot. Now that they've erased the goodie good and the bad boy, we're only left with the mediocre characters in the middle of the two extremes. One of them will need to step up and give us someone to hate or else they need to introduce a new character. I'll miss Shane, he provided oomph. Not sure who said it here, but I'd like to smack Carl, also. But when it comes down to it, it's Laurie that deserves the slap, with walkers everywhere you'd think she'd keep a better eye on her son. Obviously, his getting shot didn't make enough impact on her. I fear for the infant, she'll leave the poor baby on the porch unattended, a wailing invitation for zombie brunch. Two more days to the finale, I'm so curious to see what happens. Thanks again, Turnip.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 16, 2012)

I find myself thinking what a great title that show has. The Walking Dead, at first I thought it just meant the walkers, but now I see that it pretty much describes the condition of everyone on the show.


----------



## Cefor (Mar 16, 2012)

Gumby said:


> I find myself thinking what a great title that show has. The Walking Dead, at first I thought it just meant the walkers, but now I see that it pretty much describes the condition of everyone on the show.



Definitely... but it's also a kind of depressing outlook on their survival, too. If you think about it, the title is basically saying they're as good as dead already.

EDIT: Wait, unless that's what you meant... and then I just look silly. But, I took you to mean that they're all not behaving like humans any longer, because of their despair and what not.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 16, 2012)

> Definitely... but it's also a kind of depressing outlook on their  survival, too. If you think about it, the title is basically saying  they're as good as dead already.



Yeah, that's exactly what I meant.  But I think that other applies too, they are losing their humanity, definitely. *and I swear to you, I like silly*


----------



## starseed (Mar 18, 2012)

> Now that they've erased the goodie good and the bad boy, we're only left  with the mediocre characters in the middle of the two extremes.



Gasp! Daryl is the ultimate bad boy and definitely not mediocre at all! 

Can't wait to see what's going to happen tonight. BUt I'm scared, too!


----------



## Dave Karnes (Mar 18, 2012)

Season finale tonight!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 18, 2012)

starseed said:


> Gasp! Daryl is the ultimate bad boy and definitely not mediocre at all!
> 
> Can't wait to see what's going to happen tonight. BUt I'm scared, too!



I've got dibs on Daryl, love, lol. And for that reason I don't want him stepping into either role. I couldn't bear him as a goodie good and if he got too Shane-like we run the risk of losing him, too. Can't have that now, can we? I suppose I should have made an exception of him in my original post. His character has developed in the most wonderful of ways. Happy viewing all!


----------



## Cefor (Mar 18, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what I meant.  But I think that other applies too, they are losing their humanity, definitely. *and I swear to you, I like silly*



Ahh, I should stay away from the computer when I'm tired, I make too many mistakes  Some characters more so than the others, too. Which of course makes it all the more interesting for us.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 18, 2012)

I thought the season finale was last week?


----------



## raunch30 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've read 10 of the graphic novels, and think they are superb. if you havent already read them, do so!!   I watched the tv series but it wasnt as good as i had hoped, but am glad they brought it to the screen when does season 2 start in the UK


----------



## starseed (Mar 19, 2012)

Chester's Daughter said:


> I've got dibs on Daryl, love, lol. And for that reason I don't want him stepping into either role. I couldn't bear him as a goodie good and if he got too Shane-like we run the risk of losing him, too. Can't have that now, can we? I suppose I should have made an exception of him in my original post. His character has developed in the most wonderful of ways. Happy viewing all!



I will sword fight you to the death for him. 

And yeah I agree, he's right on that line and I hope he stays there. I hope they show more about his past and what not one day.

I was happy with the finale. Don't know how I'm going to be able to wait until fall to see what happens,though.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 19, 2012)

Echo that, starseed, October seems years away. You just may get your wish regarding Daryl's past now that they're bringing Merle back. As for a sword fight, nah, I wouldn't fight to the death for any man. You can have him, but if you're a sport, you'll lend him to me on the first Tuesday of every month.


----------



## starseed (Mar 19, 2012)

That's fine, I'm sure he'll wander off anyway, doesn't seem like the clingy type.  
I can't wait to see what's happened with Merle... what happened to him in season 1 made my stomach turn, despite the fact that he wasn't a very good guy.


----------



## Michaelj (Mar 20, 2012)

NOt a huge fan of the walking dead.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 20, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> I thought the season finale was last week?



Yep, I made that mistake too, dreamy. But hey, it was good enough to have been the finale. 

The real finale was excellent. They said they were going to go wild with it, and they definitely did. Now, it's gonna be a long wait for the next season. *sigh*


----------



## Strideeve (Mar 22, 2012)

I watch it and love it. Rick and the Asian guy I love! ( sorry forgot his name ) The show itself is heart dropping good action.Also the storyline made me wanna do my own Zombie story thingy myself. Good to see I'm not the only one who likes the show as much as I do.


----------



## Alabastrine (Mar 27, 2012)

LOVE this show and the finale has left me impatient for the next season. 

I almost wish Carl had died from the gun shot though. That kid needs to be duct taped to a post somewhere. 
Shane....don't miss him. 
Lori....oh gosh...don't even get me started on her. That home-wrecking hypocrite! 
Rick is a badass and I love Daryl!!

The new members are going to be interesting. CAN'T WAIT


----------



## blyish (Mar 27, 2012)

[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif, serif]_A two-sentence summary of The Walking Dead 
_[/FONT]A Two-Sentence Summary of Every Episode of The Walking Dead - Zombie Comics
:?

Love the show, but I wish they hadn't spent the whole season in the farm. Felt like they were stretching it too much. And I don't like Rick. For a leader, he's really poor at making decisions.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Mar 28, 2012)

^ I didn't like Shane for the same reason. With Rick, at least he tries to maintain humanity within the group and tries to be reasonable with unreasonable demands. Shane immediately decided everything Macheviellian-style which reeks of emotional instability.

It makes me ask, what's the point of living when you're just gonna be a savage? What happens when your kids grow up with that mentality?


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 28, 2012)

Shane was crazy. Yeah I agree that Rick tried to do the right thing most of the time, which is especially hard because the group basically relied on him to lead them. *SPOILER ALERT: *I get why he had to kill Shane - if he didn't, it would only be a matter of time before Shane tried to murder him again.


----------



## starseed (Oct 15, 2012)

It's back! It's back! It's back!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2012)

I liked Shane up until he started making decisions based on his unstable emotions, instead of doing just what needed to be done. I can understand doing what you must to survive, there were many times I thought Rick was a too lenient and it came back to bite him later on. He's a good leader, very compassionate, but compassion will only get you so far when you are surrounded by the undead. I'm hoping he'll toughen up this season =)


----------



## Dave Karnes (Oct 15, 2012)

The ending last night was pretttty good lol


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2012)

The basement run was terrifying. Talk about taking chances. I didn't like their _melee_ weapons. It's all very_  unsanitary._ I guess it doesn't matter, they're already infected, but I don't like all that '_possible transfer of_ _bodilly fluids.' _I like the body armor and riot shields that the cops/guards had. Shark suits would work, you know, chain mail, but something lightweight. People can't bite as hard. A mace with some skull spikes would be good, maybe a fiberglass handle. A metal head would give it some nice...swing, but not too heavy, so you don't get tired using it one handed. I'd want to be able to reach out at least 36", and be able to backhand with it, too.


----------



## Whisper (Oct 15, 2012)

There is a Walking dead thread? Awsome, now this is a discussion I can sink my teeth into.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 15, 2012)

I was going to dig this up, but you beat me to it, Starseed, thank you. They've certainly started out with a bang, let's hope they are able to sustain it. Nox, I think you got your wish, if that axe wielding is any indication, Rick isn't so soft anymore. And they toughened up Carl, too, thank the powers that be, better known as the writers. I found the splatterfest disturbing, also, Kev, yuck, made me wonder why transfer is only through actual bites, or actual death, aren't bodily fluids just as toxic? 

Starseed, I just have to know how you feel about Carol's advances directed at Daryl, the splatterfest was yucky, but her come-on was even worse, lol.


----------



## Whisper (Oct 15, 2012)

Chester's Daughter said:


> And they toughened up Carl, too, thank the powers that be, better known as the writers.



I haven’t seen the first episode as of yet (was watching football so have it DVR’d), but I’m hoping Carl gets a little more positive attention this year. He got a lot of hate last year because people forget that he’s just a 13 year old boy. He did what any 13 year old would do – make himself a pain in the butt by doing stupid stuff. To me, this show should really be about him and his evolution from annoying child to the realization of the world he must now grow up in. He’s already seeing that actions have consequences when he helped release the ninja zombie. This season I’d like to see him evolve a little more and hopefully they show him evolve. This is his world now and something I hope the writers hit on a little more.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 15, 2012)

Whisper said:


> I haven’t seen the first episode as of yet (was watching football so have it DVR’d),



You and my husband both, then he had the nerve to complain about us screaming in my bedroom while the kids and I watched. I don't want to spoil it for you, but I think you got your wish. Pleased the heck out of me, I felt bad disliking him just for being a kid. Still can't stand Laurie, though, lol.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 15, 2012)

You addicts should read into the comic series. It's just as awesome and a little different when you see the original concepts. <3
Otherwise, the series is intense and cracking up to be amazing.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 15, 2012)

So far behind! C'mon Britain! I actually hate that we get all the best series so much later on. Once upon a time, true blood, walking dead etc etc.

It's the only thing I don't like about being British.

I can't wait to see all the new charaters this season - especial David Morrissey, he's a brilliant Brit!!!


----------



## FleshEater (Oct 15, 2012)

Didn't they fire all of the writers again? Seems to be a one season job for those guys/gals...I'm just glad those retired Days of Our Lives writers aren't stirring the pot anymore.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't you guys get it on like HuluPlus or something?
I know there are a few sites that stream that stuff when it's coming out, but I'm not sure of the difficulty, cost, or quality of the film.

As much hate as there is against Shane, he's the darker, hardened side of humanity -- of someone capable of making it on their own, yet keeping people in tow for the good of 'life'. He's a good character, as much as he liked to hate him.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 15, 2012)

^ like in the comics, that sort of theme of someone walking a corrupted path to, at first, protect what is dear to them is a very common theme. 

But the first episode of season three? Beautiful, lots of zombie killing.


----------



## Juganhuy (Oct 17, 2012)

So the season premiere was awsome. There were a few parts that made me scream at the TV.

Like, why walk into the yard when you can kill zombies through the fence? Why put everyone in harms way? I would kill every zombie I see, and not give it the chance to find a kink in the fence or something. 

Then they actually went in the jail before clearing out all the zombies outside....through the fence. It just takes dumb little Carl to leave a door open and they are all dead.

Then we have 5 people going deeper the the jail. Ok....So why is there no one watching behind them? They seemed to just be rushing down the halls. If you are going into new territory, you clear all rooms before you continue, not just run around.

If I see a body with its head on...I would smash the head. Why take a chance?

Overall I can forgive their stupidity because it makes good TV.


----------



## Whisper (Oct 17, 2012)

Juganhuy said:


> So the season premiere was awsome. There were a few parts that made me scream at the TV.
> 
> Like, why walk into the yard when you can kill zombies through the fence? Why put everyone in harms way? I would kill every zombie I see, and not give it the chance to find a kink in the fence or something.
> 
> ...



I sort of agree with some of their strategy in securing the prison. The problem was, there was an open gate on the other side of the yard that had to be closed. If you made too much nose they would come through and overwhelm. So I can see why it was necessary to run and shut it and why Rick needed to go across the yard. I also agree that securing an area inside was more important that securing all the area outside. Now they have heavy walls between them and the zombies so now they can take their time to clear out the rest.

However, I disagree with the way they were clearing out the inside. As we have seen is most of the show, zombies are attracted to noise. Why not just go in and yell a bit, draw them to the bars then kill them through the bars. Rinse and repeat. Eventually you go, but it’s at least a lost less dangerous. 

The one question I have now is about the convicts inside the prison. How in the world did they survive that long because as we can see it’s been at least a full winter since Rick and the rest left the farm.


----------



## FleshEater (Oct 17, 2012)

All of the issues are for suspense...watching them call zombies to cell bars and stabbing them in the head would get pretty boring. 

It's just like when you watch a fictional war based film and you keep yelling "pick up their weapons!" and they continue to use their knife or bare hands or the slasher flick where the victims keep running back into familiar territory for the killers...all for suspense.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 17, 2012)

Juganhuy said:


> Like, why walk into the yard when you can kill zombies through the fence? *Why put everyone in harms way?* I would kill every zombie I see, and not give it the chance to find a kink in the fence or something.
> 
> Then they actually went in the jail before clearing out all the zombies outside....through the fence. It just takes dumb little Carl to leave a door open and they are all dead.
> 
> ...



You just answered your own question. 

The rules of drama are different from the rules of real life. In real life you want to make the best decisions.

In drama, the story becomes more riveting if you have the characters make bad decisions, as it brings about more consequences.


----------

